# Blank emails from DC?



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Is anyone else getting blank emails from DC? I usually get lots of email, telling a me about new posts in my subscribed threads (I know I can turn that off. I have it set that way on purpose.) but I've gotten two that have no content whatsoever. I have looked at the raw email, and it isn't just invisible.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you able to see the thread? I think its possible that a spammer posted in your subscribed thread and someone deleted the post but you still got the email.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Are you able to see the thread? I think its possible that a spammer posted in your subscribed thread and someone deleted the post but you still got the email.


Yup, I see this thread. Usually when it's a spammer and the post gets deleted, there is a quote of their message, but when I click to see it on DC, I see a message I have already read. It's just the spammy post that is gone.

I got another one. They are completely blank other than saying that they are from DC.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

Oooo. Freaky. Must be getting ready for Halloween, you're getting ghost emails!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Oooo. Freaky. Must be getting ready for Halloween, you're getting ghost emails!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

The ghost in the machine...


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2012)

I got one also. Just deleted it. Chalked it up to DC Admins. on the job.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

DC Mods are just being thoughtful.  They know you have a lot going on so they leave their emails blank so you don't waste time reading them.

You've ruined their efforts by starting this thread.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2012)

I have never had this happen with a DC email, but I have gotten blank emails before. Sometimes, if I hit "reply" it will show the message that the person sent to me. Strange, but it has happened a couple times. I found this out when someone sent me what looked like a blank email, and when I went to tell them that there was nothing there, the message showed up.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got about 10 of those today, also couldn't log on for a while. Kept saying there's a problem with the website.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 11, 2012)

I think we have this resolved - please post if you continue to see these.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Janet  Sure it's sorted, mine stopped hours ago.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Janet. My last one was about six hours ago. I'll let you know if I get any more.


----------

